#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Gevraagd: foto van plaatsing vlag(gen) bij mixrack

## moderator

Beetje een spin-off van het onderwerp over compacte mixerracks, maar ook iets waar ik zelf al een paar jaar mee sta te goochelen...

Hoe neem je compact je antennevlagjes mee en plaats je ze snel en handig?

Ik heb onderweg al diverse "oplossingen" gezien, variërend tussen losse mic stands en goosenecks op/in mixercases.

Een lade voor de handhelds en beltpacks plus vlaggen is voor mij een voorwaarde, nette opslag manier en easy acces zijn daar samen met snelle check op compleet zijn hele prettige voordelen.
Waar ik beetje van baal is het slepen met statieven, voor gebruik door de artiesten prima, maar voor plaatsen van vlaggen....zou ik graag willen dat het minder in de losse item sfeer werd aangepakt.

Ben dus zoekende en hoop dat mensen bereid zijn om te laten zien hoe ze dit aanpakken in live situaties, met daarbij de voor-nadelen en afwegingen die gemaakt zijn.
Uiteraard is het ook prettig om te lezen hoe tevreden men is over de manier van aanpak!

----------


## Whitefarmer

Ik heb eens het idee gehad om langs de achterzijde van de case een stang (telescopisch/microstatief) te monteren, zodat indien nodig ik hem maar uit hoef te schuiven en het vlaggetje erop te schroeven.

Voordeel zou zijn dat je hem altijd bij hebt.

In de praktijk blijven bij mij echter de ideen vaak 'slechts ideen' :Embarrassment: .

De gooseneck variant komt naar mijn idee niet hoog genoeg.

Op dit moment gebruik ik OF het sprietje gewoon op mijn case, OF een vlag op een (los extra mee te nemen) microstatief.

vraagje: de micro/beltpacklade is die 2 of 3 HE??

----------


## daviddewaard

> Beetje een spin-off van het onderwerp over compacte mixerracks, maar ook iets waar ik zelf al een paar jaar mee sta te goochelen...
> 
> Hoe neem je compact je antennevlagjes mee en plaats je ze snel en handig?
> 
> Ik heb onderweg al diverse "oplossingen" gezien, variërend tussen losse mic stands en goosenecks op/in mixercases.
> 
> Een lade voor de handhelds en beltpacks plus vlaggen is voor mij een voorwaarde, nette opslag manier en easy acces zijn daar samen met snelle check op compleet zijn hele prettige voordelen.
> Waar ik beetje van baal is het slepen met statieven, voor gebruik door de artiesten prima, maar voor plaatsen van vlaggen....zou ik graag willen dat het minder in de losse item sfeer werd aangepakt.
> 
> ...



ik gebruik voor vlaggen vaak deze klem  TABLE CLAMP: K&M - König & Meyer GmbH & Co.KG
met daarop eventueel een goseneck, klem kan op de rand van je flightcase of in een theater met een groot toneel maak ik deze klemmen wat hoger in de mantou of aan een stukkie truss

----------


## moderator

@Whitefarmer; Idee van een buis in/aan de mixerkist heb ik ook gehad, zit alleen tegen de uitvoering aan te hikken.
Lade is 2HE, nu heb ik 2 lades in mn rack, eentje voor de kabels, eentje voor handhelds, beltpacks, vlaggen, batterijen.

@Daviddewaard; Wat Whitefarmer ook al aangeeft, is jouw rack dan hoog genoeg de vlag te plaatsen.

Ik plaats m'n vlagjes bij voorkeur op het zijpodium of bij gebruik vanaf mixerrack op statief zo'n 1.80m hoog ( statiefje uitgeschoven)
Wanneer ik lager zit met de vlag neemt het aantal dropouts helaas toe.

Zo'n klem kan handig zijn, maar dat is dus: het ene losse item ( statief) voor het andere (klem) inwisselen.

----------


## stainz

heb wel eens ergens gezien waar ze een telescopische hengel van een mic-statief aan de binnenkant van een tape-rack hadden bevestigd, ging tot een totale hoogte van zo'n 2m.

----------


## Outline

> heb wel eens ergens gezien waar ze een telescopische hengel van een mic-statief aan de binnenkant van een tape-rack hadden bevestigd, ging tot een totale hoogte van zo'n 2m.



Dat zie ik bij de grote, hoge rackjes ook veel: gewoon de paal van de voet af en die tegen de achterwand aanschroeven. Of dat de vlagjes op een blindplaat/gooseneck/whatever geschroefd worden.

Bij ons gaat er gewoon altijd een los micpaaltje mee. Kan door de compacte rackjes ook niet anders. Overigens heb ik (in geval van nood) ook wel eens op een kist/monitor/oid geplakt omdat die er beter voor stond.

Bij ons is een racklade in het draadloos-rack GEEN optie. Wij hebben gewoon in elke kabelkist een vakje met daarin 2 vlagjes (de rondstralende, werken tot zo'n 60m echt zonder problemen) en de BNC's. Vlagjes worden toch op elke klus gebruikt...

Opbergen van mic's heb ik in andere topic al uit de doeken gedaan.

----------


## Outline

Nog geen tijd voor foto's gehad maar heb vanavond weer een klusje...

----------


## Whitefarmer

Gister op een klus ook nog even gekeken bij de collegae, de een had de buis van een statief via een 'bout' op een blindplaat geschroefd, de ander de buis ( aan de binnenkant) tegen de achterzijde gemonteerd. Beide hadden dan een uitschuifbare buis.(en natuurlijke de losse statiefjes)

Die met die 'bout' moet dan nog wel elke keer erop en eraf geschroefd worden (dus losse buis)!

Die tegen de achterzijde zit, kon blijven zitten  :Smile: .
Deze laatste daar gaat toch mijn voorkeur naar uit, nu nog even denken hoe precies.

----------


## Outline

Ik heb morgen een klus waar ik wat foto's kan maken, ook van 't draadloze spul.

>>Klus ben ik niet geweest ivm ziekte. Heb wel een foto van een draadloos-rackje wat de uitzondering op de regel bevestigd qua bouw.

En het viel me net binnen dat de foto hieronder ook in dit topic hoort. Let vooral op het ontbreken voor de vlag van de IEM. Die heb je bij die oude Garwoods ABSOLUUT niet nodig!!! Alleen dat kleine, zwarte staafje rechts op de Garwood wat boven de XLR's zit...

----------


## NesCio01

eejj mod,

Meenemen beantwoordde je zelf al:
netjes in een lade.

Ik blijf ze toch maar plaatsen op mike statieven
naast de regie. Dan kun je ook direct de statieven gebruiken
om je rok aan te monteren?

Sja, toch maar ff slepen met 2 statieven van stage naar regie dan?

Mocht er ruimte zijn voor regie backstage, dan geniet dat 
de voorkeur en vandaar via de multi naar FOH.
Maar dan ook back stage op mike statief.

grtz

----------


## shure-fan

> eejj mod,
> 
> 
> 
> Ik blijf ze toch maar plaatsen op mike statieven
> naast de regie. Dan kun je ook direct de statieven gebruiken
> om je rok aan te monteren?
> 
> Sja, toch maar ff slepen met 2 statieven van stage naar regie dan?
> ...



Heb je er ook foto's van?


daar gaat dit topic tenslotte om

----------


## NesCio01

ga ik voor zorgen

grtz

----------


## moderator

LOL, zou wel leuk zijn  :Smile:  de eerste foto's in dit topic...

----------


## NesCio01

Omdat het dan de 1e foto is,
vind m er niet uitzien,
buiten,
wat regen
niet gerokt dus

maar ja er staan iig 2 vlaggen op


grtz

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Kiekje van recent klusje:

(met excuses voor de slechte kiek en de kop van m'n collega)

Is de vlag van m'n in-ear setje, welke met een manfrotto mega-clamp met 3/8 spigot op m'n rackbag geklemd zit.

----------


## moderator

en dat is naar tevredenheid van je collega?
Vind het wel een nette oplossing eigenlijk...

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> en dat is naar tevredenheid van je collega?
> Vind het wel een nette oplossing eigenlijk...



Wat? Dat ik hier een foto plaats? Nee, dat niet.
Die klem? Dat wel.

Heb bij elke vlag een klem in de kist zitten. Die klemmen (heten trouwens superclamps i.p.v. mega-clamps) krijg je bijna overal aan geklemd (van 13 tot 55 mm). Zeker i.c.m. een 3/8 kogelgewricht kun er bijna alles mee.


Sowieso voor de paar euro die zo'n ding kost (geloof 3 tientjes) een erg handig ding voor in de statievenkist.

----------


## stamgast

Met name in combinatie met de Magic Arm behoort de Super Clamp (beiden van Manfrotto) standaard in al onze wagens.
Ook handig om microfoons in trussen, bobsleebanen en fierljepsteigers te hangen.

----------


## speakertech

> Omdat het dan de 1e foto is,
> vind m er niet uitzien,
> buiten,
> wat regen
> niet gerokt dus
> 
> maar ja er staan iig 2 vlaggen op
> 
> 
> grtz



De vlaggen zijn richting gevoelig. Daardoor gaat de diversityontvangst gedeeltelijk teniet. Ik sta veel op plaatsen waar de microfoon rondom het ontvangststation gebruikt wordt. Ik heb daarom een mic statief met een dwarsbalkje. Er kunnen vier ontvangersprietjes op voor twee ontvangers. Het balkje past in een 19 inch lade.






http://img687.imageshack.us/i/p4290011.jpg/
http://img153.imageshack.us/i/p4290007l.jpg/


P.s. Hoe plaats je foto´s die meteen openen?


Speakertech

----------


## NesCio01

@speakertech:
Met deze richtinggevoelige vlaggen bedien ik 4 ontvangers,
maar dan wel met een splitter (ASP 2) ertussen.

Achter bij de regie gebruik ik bewust richtinggevoelige vlaggen 
omdat ik ze richt op stage en daardoor geen signalen achtervandaan
oppik (aangrenzende zalen enz).

Sta je in een wat langere zaal, dan kun je bijvb. halverwege
de zaal 2 omnivlaggen plaatsen.

plaatsen foto:
kopieer optie 2 van imageschack en klik op het 4e icoontje hierboven
dit tekstvak, geteld vanaf hyperlink invoegen, dat heet afbeelding invoegen (in de 2e werkbalk).
Daar ff pasten en klaar?

Hieronder de case met linksboven de splitter ASP 2 van Sennheiser.

grtz

----------


## NesCio01

't Gaat om de vlaggen, toch?

l8rr

 

next 2:

----------


## NesCio01

Nog 2 plaatjes met de vlaggen.
Ook nu weer buiten, de wind speelt
er wel mee.

----------


## joe

Hier nog een foto van een zend antenne, ok hij staat niet bij een mixrackje :Wink:

----------


## shure-fan

> Hier nog een foto van een zend antenne, ok hij staat niet bij een mixrackje




duidelijk een iem antenne,     zou wel willen weten bij welke productie dit was

----------


## shure-fan

> Nog 2 plaatjes met de vlaggen.
> Ook nu weer buiten, de wind speelt
> er wel mee.



het is wel duidelijk dat jij vaak je zenders gebruikt....

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

> duidelijk een iem antenne, zou wel willen weten bij welke productie dit was



Volgens mij bij Wit Licht van Marco Borsato :Wink:

----------


## NesCio01

> 



ben wel benieuwd naar de maximale hoogte van dit systeem.
Het kost met de vlaggen idd wel altijd 2 statieven dus kan dit
een uitkomst zijn?

----------


## NesCio01

> het is wel duidelijk dat jij vaak je zenders gebruikt....



uhhh, wat was het topic hier ook alweer?
voldoe ik aan het verzoek en krijg ik een kat?

en ja, m'n lontje is ff kort, sorry.

grtz

----------


## ralph

Je bijdragen worden zeker gewaardeerd! lekker negeren dat cynisme, zeker wanneer het komt van mensen die zelf geen inhoudelijke bijdrage tot het onderwerp brengen.

----------


## shure-fan

mijn opmerking was zeker niet cynistisch bedoelt,  alleen maar complimentues bedoelt..... jammer dat het weer anders opgevat word...

@ ralph......   ik heb geen vlaggen voor mijn 3he rackje waar een shure U zender en een ouwe ew100 inzitten....  aangezien dat bij mij niet nodig is

----------


## vasco

Helaas geen normale camera bij mij, foto met mijn mobiel geschoten.


Hier heb ik de ontvangers inclusief zendervlaggen opgesteld staan bij de monitortafel voor een musicalvoorstelling.
Staan op een microfoonstatief.

----------


## stamgast

> ben wel benieuwd naar de maximale hoogte van dit systeem.
> Het kost met de vlaggen idd wel altijd 2 statieven dus kan dit
> een uitkomst zijn?



Tja, een magic-arm is helemaal uitgerekt zo'n halve meter lang. Wij gebruiken ze met spigotten aan de andere kant. Kun je ze gelijk in het schroefdraad draaien van je antenne.

----------


## berolios

Volgende uitgangspunten geven in de meeste gevallen het beste resultaat (EML standard):

Ontvangst antennes max 3 meter uit elkaar (liefst ongeveer 1 meter uit elkaar), op ellebooghoogte van artiest (~ hoogte zender), aan rand van podium (L/R langs monitor tafel bijvoorbeeld).

Zend antennes hoog, ver naar achteren side stage (zoals die Helical is opgesteld in het plaatje van 'joe').


Uiteraard beweer ik niet dat andere opstellingen niet werken, maar ervaring en theorie leren dat dit erg goede uitgangspunten zijn voor (middel)grote shows. Shure en Sennheiser hebben hier white papers over geschreven, ik weet even niet meer zo 1,2,3 waar ik die kan vinden. Een van de EML collega's heeft hier destijds in ieder geval een mooie bijdrage aan geleverd.

----------


## NesCio01

> Tja, een magic-arm is helemaal uitgerekt zo'n halve meter lang. Wij gebruiken ze met spigotten aan de andere kant. Kun je ze gelijk in het schroefdraad draaien van je antenne.



Hoi stamgast, kun je aangeven welke spigotten je hebt, bijvb. merk en typenr.
Erg goeie tip, ik had het idee dat de vlaggen er rechtstreeks opgeschroefd konden worden nl.
En als jij dit wiel toch al uitgevonden hebt...........

de lichtboer zet nog wel eens 2 statieven naast de regie, dus met jouw
gouden tip over de manfrotto clamps scheelt mij dat dus die 2 statieven.

Mooi wark dit forum.

grtz

@moderator: al tevreden met de vlaggen tot nu toe?  :Wink:

----------


## moderator

ja, helemaal top!
Ben er nog steeds niet uit wat nou lekker gaat werken dus blijft het tot nu toe gewoon de vlaggen op een microfoonstatiefje.
Ben wel heel benieuwd naar de uitwerking met die manfrotto clamp.

----------


## joe

[FONT=Verdana]



> Volgens mij bij Wit Licht van Marco Borsato



[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Jep de productie was inderdaad Wit Licht van Marco Borsato in Antwerpen, alleen het was niet de zend antenne voor de in ears, het was wel een zend antenne alleen dan voor de intercom. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri][/FONT]

----------


## @lex

> Volgende uitgangspunten geven in de meeste gevallen het beste resultaat (EML standard):
> 
> Ontvangst antennes max 3 meter uit elkaar (liefst ongeveer 1 meter uit elkaar), op ellebooghoogte van artiest (~ hoogte zender), aan rand van podium (L/R langs monitor tafel bijvoorbeeld).



Ik heb persoonlijk de vlaggen liever net boven de hoofden. Had eens een grote groep zangers op het zijtoneel die de ontvangst voor een belangrijk deel blokkeerden. Dit was te zien op RF-ontvangst en te horen!

@lex

----------


## shure-fan

Ik denk dat Berolios het meer bedoelt in de trand van:  dat de artiest op een verhoging staat zoals een catwalk of podium en dan minimum 80cm hoog, en dan je vlaggen op heuphoogte

----------


## NesCio01

Het e.e.a. lezend, blijkt mij toch maar weer eens
te meer dat 'vlees' een toch wel erg grote boosdoener
is bij draadloos gebruik.

Vanuit een andere hoek krijg ik overigens ook al
wel een waarschuwing waar het gaat om mijn idee 
om de vlaggen - via de manfrottoclamps -  aan 
lichtmasten naast de regie, te bevestigen.

Dit kan ook leiden tot verlies.

- toch maar 2 extra statieven bestellen - ?

grtz

----------


## NesCio01

Omdat er nog niet zoveel foto's staan.......

Nog ff 2 van de vlaggen, tijdens een spraak en
beeld klusje.





grtz

----------

